# Batteries, Fuses, And Issues- Oh My



## UpFrontFanatic (Mar 26, 2016)

Hi Oubackers! I've posted before concerning an issue with our 13 Outback and some issues in our electrical systems and got some great ideas but now recently discovered a couple more...so to the forums I go! &#128526; To "nutshell" it- the battery was stolen when it sat in the sale lot and the previous owner purchased and installed a new battery before we took ownership. All seemed well until we plugged into shore power and actually started camping(full time permanent spot so no travel involved)... We tracked down and replaced blown 40a fuses and everything seemed fine except our Genesis 2 entertainment system. I've since taken the entertainment unit to a local rv shop and when they plugged the unit into a new camper, it didn't work there either so general opinion is something "blew" in the battery stealing debacle. Since then, we randomly turned on our landing lights(? Lights at front near trailer hitch setup) and ...nothing, no lights. We then turned on the light in our front end storage compartment and again, nothing - no lights. Everything else seems(key word..,seems lol) to be working fine except these 3 things. Anyone have an idea in why the landing & storage lights don't work and whether that might be connected to why the entertainment system doesn't work(before we buy a new system to replace it lol). Any help or tights much appreciated!

Happy 4th of July from rainy IL &#128165;&#128165;


----------



## fjr vfr (Apr 6, 2016)

Sounds like you should just take it to a reputable dealer repair shop and get it straightened out proper. Anything said here is just guessing at the issue. Good luck from here on out.

P.S. If you have trailer insurance, maybe you could check if they would cover any of the repair cost? Just a thought.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Have you checked to see if the bulbs could be blown?


----------



## OutbackerTim (Oct 5, 2011)

I had a problem with the landing light and storage light a while back. Both are on the same circuit and the power seems to travel from one to the other. Turns out I had a neutral wire that came loose where they tied together in a cluster in the tongue of the trailer. Might be something to check. Or just connections on both of those lights.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

fjr vfr said:


> Sounds like you should just take it to a reputable dealer repair shop and get it straightened out proper. Anything said here is just guessing at the issue. Good luck from here on out.
> 
> P.S. If you have trailer insurance, maybe you could check if they would cover any of the repair cost? Just a thought.


Just wow.

What do you base this assessment on?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Many but not all of the installed entertainment systems have a reverse polarity fuse in the radio. They are not all very easy to get at and many people use this event to upgrade the entertainment system.

As for lights not working, these are not related to the battery as they will still work not matter which way the battery is connected. If the bulbs are good then you have a loose wire at some point in the system. These are painful to find sometimes but often they are at the switch or the ground buss behind the converter. Good luck and let us know what you find.


----------



## Harrell (Jun 8, 2015)

UpFrontFanatic said:


> Hi Oubackers! I've posted before concerning an issue with our 13 Outback and some issues in our electrical systems and got some great ideas but now recently discovered a couple more...so to the forums I go! To "nutshell" it- the battery was stolen when it sat in the sale lot and the previous owner purchased and installed a new battery before we took ownership. All seemed well until we plugged into shore power and actually started camping(full time permanent spot so no travel involved)... We tracked down and replaced blown 40a fuses and everything seemed fine except our Genesis 2 entertainment system. I've since taken the entertainment unit to a local rv shop and when they plugged the unit into a new camper, it didn't work there either so general opinion is something "blew" in the battery stealing debacle. Since then, we randomly turned on our landing lights(? Lights at front near trailer hitch setup) and ...nothing, no lights. We then turned on the light in our front end storage compartment and again, nothing - no lights. Everything else seems(key word..,seems lol) to be working fine except these 3 things. Anyone have an idea in why the landing & storage lights don't work and whether that might be connected to why the entertainment system doesn't work(before we buy a new system to replace it lol). Any help or tights much appreciated!
> 
> Happy 4th of July from rainy IL


Don't see if you got this fixed or not, but please read my experience. Yes there is an inline fuse to you entertainment center. I did it and I was wrong, but I learned. If you cross connect a battery, even for a millisecond, you blow the two 40A fuses in your panel and you blow your radio fuse that is inline and not on the panel. that's my story. replace all the fuses and connect battery correctly. When they tried to replace your stolen battery they cross connected it, and that's a fact. only reason the two 40A fuses blow.


----------

